# VI Control Annual WINTER Fundraiser - Huge Prizes to Giveaway



## Frederick Russ (Nov 16, 2013)

*THANK YOU!*

I may be jaded but to me this is one heck of a great community of composers. You all are the foundation of this community and I truly and sincerely thank you all. Because of you, VI Control has thrived and grown. Thank you SO MUCH for your support and for holding the shared vision for VI Control since we started in our humble beginnings in 2004. Thank you for being here with us! Thank you for showing up! Today we celebrate all of our member composers! You have essentially made what VI is today: an amazing site of vital resources to our craft, knowledge, friendship and talent. We've been at it for over nine years. And many of you have been with us every step of the way. We couldn't have done it without you. I want to open up my heart and exclaim for all the world to see that I am truly honored to be among you truly!

*COOL SAMPLE LIBRARY GIVEAWAYS*

*****Also, New Sample Library Giveaway Entries Added! See Below!******

_*Fundraising begins today, November 17 and is open until December 10, 2013.* Your donation of $50 or more will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries._ Drawings begin December 10 once fundraising is complete and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! These include:
*
---------Last Minute Additions!---------
* EAST WEST COMPLETE COMPOSERS COLLECTION 2 Professional
-----(or CCC2 with 7 titles, winner's choice)

---------And THE LIST----------------- 
* SoundIron Olympus Elements
* SoundIron Requiem Light
* SoundIron Apocalypse Ensemble 
* SoundIron Emotional Piano
* Embertone Friedlander Violin
* Embertone Blakus Cello
* http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/bundles-of-sample-libraries/ (Dream Audio Tools Platinum Bundle)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/monstercookietins/ (Sample Oddity Monster Cookie Tins)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/2013/11/04/oddmospheres-released/ (Sample Oddity Oddmospheres)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/weirdambientstuff/ (Sample Oddity Weird Ambient Stuff)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/thrashdi/ (Sample Oddity Thrash DI)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/epiclaundry/ (Sample Oddity Epic Laundry)
* Vienna Symphonic Library Celeste
* Vienna Symphonic Library Upright Bass
* Vienna Symphonic Library Soprano Choir
* Vienna Symphonic Library Prepared Piano
* Vienna Symphonic Library Harpsichord
* Sonokinetic Minimal
* Sonokinetic Yiddish
* Sonokinetic Toll
* Art Vista Back Beat Bass
* Artvista Tony Newton's Double Neck Bass
* Artvista Tony Newton's Bright Funky Bass
* Artvista Tony Newton's Old school Bass
* Sample Logic Morphestra Generations
* Sample Logic Impakt
* AudioBro LASS Lite
* AudioBro LASS First Chair
* SampleTekk Winner's Choice Piano (any piano you want)
* Soniccouture Vibraphone
* http://soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g44-geosonics/ (Soniccouture Geosonics)
* Sample Katra Bundle
* 2cAudio Perfect Storm Bundle
* The Unfinished Winner's Circle Soundsets for Massive, Absynth, and Omnisphere
* Free copy of Emmett Cooke's eBook The Business of Music Licensing with every prize
--------- plus brand new entries---------------
* FluffyAudio Aurora (new release!) 
* Samplephonics 808
* Samplephonics 909
* Samplephonics Nevo Analogue Machines
* UVI Ircam Prepared Piano
* UVI Ircam Solo Instruments
* UVI Complete Toy Museum
* UVI Vintage Legends
--------- and even more entries---------------
* dawcontrol Lemur Everything Bundle
* Strezov Sampling Storm Choir
* Strezov Sampling Tropar
* Strezov Sampling Cornucopia Strings
* Strezov Sampling Thunder 
* Strezov Sampling Aleatoric Modular Series Low Brass
* Realitone Real Banjo
* http://realitone.com/acousticlite (Realitone Acoustic Lite)
* PragueSounds Solo Strings
* http://evolutionseries.com/?page_id=1775 (Evolution Series World Strings Guzheng)
New Sample Library Developer / New Entries for Giveaway:
* Crypto Cipher Audio Lab: 
***http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxOxGv_Mi-U (Bollywood Harmoniums)
***http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLdNZa5UFNA (Tongue Drum)
***http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E01-uc_RKaQ (Tarangs)
***http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdj6GP4XEm0&feature=youtu.be (Voices Of Ragas Vol-1)
*
The overwhelming consensus is that VI is a valuable - and essential - resource. We have made it this far. But it must also be said that as a supporting member you have made this forum what it is today. It is after all a forum of composers for composers. VI is really unique. It is my sincere hope and trust that you are invested like we are in its longevity. I'm asking you to please support the forum with your generous donation today. 

Thanks again for all you do to help ensure VI stays strong and thrives to continue to be the best composer site anywhere! 





*TRUE STORIES FROM THE FIELD*

There are literally dozens of success stories from VI members starting out with little to no knowledge who grew themselves a career in music as a result of hanging here at VI. VI Control is a great resource for composers. Ron James knew many years ago that he wanted to compose using samplers and virtual instruments. Being in a different industry, he immersed himself in self-study and learned from many composers and midi mockup artists here at VI. His hard work paid off when he began successfully placing cues with Etoll Productions and eventually wrote several cues for Immediate Music, the premier music library, and recently had two of his pieces recorded and performed by the LSO. 


*GROWING A VISION*
VI Control grew from the idea that it was possible to encourage development of this industry by creating a uniquely safe environment to nurture composer talent. From the beginning, I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards; only supplementing our financial needs with my personal resources and fundraising. It was a bold vision and thus far, we are just making ends meet. But we are just getting by. 

I am moved to help build an even bolder vision to serve our community with broader services. It is my intention to upgrade VI Control to enhance technical offerings, security and participant benefits. My vision will improve collaboration, educational opportunities and even allow VI Control to give back to the world. 

*IMMEDIATE NEEDS*
VI Control grew from the idea that it was possible to encourage development of this industry by creating a uniquely safe environment to nurture composer talent. I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards. 

Last time we were finally able to at least get a dedicated server for VI! I want you to know that every dollar you give goes toward running VI Control. Aside from the needs to support day to day operations, our other goal is to implement much needed improvements in the area of security, design and VI Control to the next level. And I need your help to get it there.

Your donation is an investment in our community that helps us maintain the standards for which we have come to be known, ensures site security and allows this creative flow to continue for all concerned. 

*KEEP VI ALIVE – DONATE TODAY*

Your donation allows VI Control to continue. Please choose to click on the easy pay option below to add your contribution now. With your help, we can keep this vision alive, support our creative community and build an even better forum. 





*Thanks to all of our Sample Library Donors too numerous to list!*

.


----------



## voxhumana (Nov 17, 2013)

As a lurker who has benefited hugely from using the site, $50 was no problem at all. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've contributed in the past because I really value this forum.

And there probably is no optimal time of the year... but I won't be able to contribute this time around... the holidays are almost here, and with a wife and four kiddies I simply can't rationalize a contribution right now.

It isn't just because I've never won a library in any of these fundraisers... really!

And it definitely is not because I don't find the same value here... this is the only forum where I check in every day.

So you can probably guess that I do feel a little bit guilty about not helping out this time around... it's all in the timing!


----------



## constaneum (Nov 17, 2013)

I've just donated $50 to support. This is the best forum which features lots of informative info and constantly keep us musicians updated with the latest products in the market. Really useful. Will constantly support u guys to keep this forum alive. !


----------



## Studio E (Nov 17, 2013)

I will definitely contribute this year, and every year from here on out. This forum is amazing and unique. THank you for providing such a wonderful place !


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks so much, Eric. Really appreciated. Long live VI!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Nov 18, 2013)

I have learned so much from here, the 50$ is no problem. Thanks!


----------



## Resoded (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy to support the forum, donated!

Big thanks to you Frederick, the mods and everyone who contribute to the forum with wisdom (and bickering).


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 18, 2013)

Ha so true. Thanks for your support!


----------



## feck (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy to donate - love the forum, keep up the great work! :D


----------



## korgscrew (Nov 18, 2013)

Any chance of a mobile friendly forum update Frederick?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks! And great idea korgscrew. That idea has actually has been on the table for awhile. Its a matter of affording the technical talent to implement along with a growing list of upgrades, features and security needs.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 19, 2013)

When I take time to think about I realize this forum has replaced all my music magazine subscriptions so helping to fund it is a non issue. That said this forum is way better than my old subscriptions, there are non biased reviews from real users who i respect, immediate announcements of products the second they are released or brought to market, and a group of like minded people with similar goals, many who have become friends and even working partners over the years.

I also realize having been a mod here for VI's duration, that while the biggest resource is the members themselves, keeping this place running is no easy or inexpensive task. We mods do not get monies from VI control but feel it is the least we can do to provide a service here. Frederick makes minimal money off this site, mostly just expenses (something we have talked about over dinner) and in most business's one should be able to make a profit from their endeavor (he deserves to in my opinion but that's just me). While developers advertising dollars are helpful (and VI has a much lower rate for developers than other well trafficked forums) the most important donations need to come from the users which allow the balance of power to stay with the users. This balance of power allows for a free flowing forum where users don't fear getting banned for a dissenting opinion about a product as we have seen go down elsewhere.

It's your forum...support it!

Craig Sharmat


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 19, 2013)

Long live VI - yay!!


----------



## stevetwist (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Frederick, and everyone else that makes VI Control what it is 

I've been a long time lurker, recent member. I'm not particularly vocal in the forums, but I really do enjoy reading what others have to say. This site has been an incredibly useful resource for me, as a hobby-composer in my free time. There are countless amazing sample libraries that I simply would never have heard of, or had the confidence to buy, if it wasn't for the discussions here.

Thanks again. I hope my donation can go a small way to keeping this place alive for a long time to come 

Steve Twist


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 19, 2013)

No-brainer. Donated. So lucky to have access to this amazing forum and the knowledge of its uber-talented members.


----------



## Luke W (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm just venturing into this whole virtual instrument world and this forum has already proved valuable. $50 is well worth ensuring this resource stays around!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## newtonbach (Nov 19, 2013)

You've all given me an education worth much more than that, you've got my donation. I wish you many more years of success!


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 19, 2013)

Maestro77 @ 2013-11-19 said:


> No-brainer. Donated. So lucky to have access to this amazing forum and the knowledge of its uber-talented members.


Pretty much my words as well!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 19, 2013)

50 bucks is the entry into the drawing but you can still support VI with a smaller donation.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks guys.

The other day, it occurred to me that VI has been at it for nine years. Next year in August will be ten years. Holy moly. A decade of VI Control. Will we all need to meet in LA to meet up with the virtual instruments mothership to cart us all back home where the inhabitants all speak MIDI mockup? 

I wanted to also say the following which you may or may not know. Craig Sharmat has been there from the very beginning of VI Control. Meaning that I've been looking at that dog pic of his for nearly a decade! We remember what it was like when having five members was a really big deal! The core of VI were avid midi mockup enthusiasts whose goal was to squeeze as much realism out of the digital duct tape and tricks available. 

Craig (composer for America's Most Wanted), TJ (Thomas Bergersen worked on Hollywood String and Brass and a member of Two Steps from Hell), Simon Ravn, and others including Maarten Spruijt (one of the founders of Project SAM) formed an elite custom sampling group called PP (Project Prague) which can still hold its own as far as the realism bag in midi mockup terms now as then. They used to have a group called #midimockup which was a private chat group. I was an outsider to such an established group but they let me in. I learned a lot. 

People began to get jealous of the PP'ers as we called them and many members of VI Control (myself included which ended up including the PP'ers themselves) decided to form a 40 member coalition to create a custom orchestral sample library called VIPRO. Colin O'Malley and I were co-chairs to run that group. (Unless there is a lot of money involved, I doubt that Colin or I would ever do this again! Colin worked closely with Spitfire and now with 8Dio.) Other members of the VIPRO group were Luca Thomas (founder of Dream Audio Tools); Andrew Keresztes (founder of Audiobro "LASS"), Troels Folmann (founder of 8dio) and Aleksander Dimitrijevic (former lead composer for Immediate Music). Other splinter groups had formed that created custom choirs (heard on literally dozens of motion picture trailers. I personally used a lot of the sounds from these libraries on Transformers Fall of Cybertron and the movie trailers "Brave" and Showtime's premiere of "Lincoln").

Anyway, I thought it would be fun if people understood the roots of VI Control and some of the history that has long past. A lot has changed and some really terrific sample libraries have surfaced. Craig mentioned once that if everyone had the same sample libraries that the tie breaker is always in the writing. Its true. Craig is my tutor for EIS (Equal Interval System as taught by Lyle "Spud" Murphy). My point is that now more than ever is the time to really hone in chops to start composing, arranging and orchestrating better. 

To wrap it up - VI Control Forum is truly an essential gift to anyone who wants to get better as composers who are truly willing to hear if their mixes and compositions are really working - or not - and rub shoulders with pros in the industry. We need YOUR support more than ever. So let's get VI to the place where we can do a complete technical overhaul with an eye to the future. Support VI. And Craig's right - any amount will do. $50 gets you into the drawing but having VI going makes us all winners by default.

Thanks! I'm not afraid to reach out and ask for help and I can truthfully say that we need it now more than ever.


----------



## vasio (Nov 20, 2013)

long live vi! i'm in - no brainer, thanks.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 20, 2013)

A pleasure to donate. Where else could I hope to see some Olympic-standard bickering, without hanging around in a women's hairdressers?

But, seriously, VI has been a hugely useful and entertaining place to spend time since I started out in this industry. Long may it continue.

However, I'm going to be slightly miffed if I win my own synth soundsets.


----------



## jpernell (Nov 20, 2013)

I've mostly been a lurker on these forums, but it's still been incredibly useful and entertaining, so I'm happy to donate as well. Thanks for what you do!


----------



## leafInTheWind (Nov 20, 2013)

Put in my tiny bit.


----------



## mgtube (Nov 20, 2013)

Did my part and funny enough, this is coming from money I've received from a musical project (a big deal for me  )


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 20, 2013)

thank you so much guys


----------



## bbunker (Nov 20, 2013)

$50 done. And, no, Thank you.

I did notice something in the giveaways list. Is there a new product spoiler lying in there? Apocalypse Elements, eh? That's an awesome idea if I've ever heard one. Hopefully it isn't a typo!


----------



## Blackster (Nov 20, 2013)

For sure, I'm in as well! Great forum, great people! Love it! o-[][]-o


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you



bbunker @ Wed 20 Nov said:


> I did notice something in the giveaways list. Is there a new product spoiler lying in there? Apocalypse Elements, eh? That's an awesome idea if I've ever heard one. Hopefully it isn't a typo!



No typo - its how they put it exactly 

Actually ... I have three more additions to that giveaway list. Waiting to hear back to confirm from the developers before I post them.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 21, 2013)

We have three new additions to the Winter Giveaway List which include several titles from Fluffy Audio, UVI & Samplephonics. Here is the complete list in its entirety:

*COOL SAMPLE LIBRARY GIVEAWAYS*

_*Fundraising is open until December 10, 2013.* Your donation of $50 or more will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries._

*
* SoundIron Olympus Elements
* SoundIron Requiem Light
* SoundIron Apocalypse Ensemble 
* SoundIron Emotional Piano
* Embertone Friedlander Violin
* Embertone Blakus Cello
* http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/bundles-of-sample-libraries/ (Dream Audio Tools Platinum Bundle)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/monstercookietins/ (Sample Oddity Monster Cookie Tins)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/2013/11/04/oddmospheres-released/ (Sample Oddity Oddmospheres)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/weirdambientstuff/ (Sample Oddity Weird Ambient Stuff)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/thrashdi/ (Sample Oddity Thrash DI)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/epiclaundry/ (Sample Oddity Epic Laundry)
* Vienna Symphonic Library Celeste
* Vienna Symphonic Library Upright Bass
* Vienna Symphonic Library Soprano Choir
* Vienna Symphonic Library Prepared Piano
* Vienna Symphonic Library Harpsichord
* Sonokinetic Minimal
* Sonokinetic Yiddish
* Sonokinetic Toll
* Art Vista Back Beat Bass
* Artvista Tony Newton's Double Neck Bass
* Artvista Tony Newton's Bright Funky Bass
* Artvista Tony Newton's Old school Bass
* Sample Logic Morphestra Generations
* Sample Logic Impakt
* AudioBro LASS Lite
* AudioBro LASS First Chair
* SampleTekk Winner's Choice Piano (any piano you want)
* Soniccouture Vibraphone
* http://soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g44-geosonics/ (Soniccouture Geosonics)
* Sample Katra Bundle
* 2cAudio Perfect Storm Bundle
* The Unfinished Winner's Circle Soundsets for Massive, Absynth, and Omnisphere
* Free copy of Emmett Cooke's eBook The Business of Music Licensing with every prize
--------- plus brand new entries---------------
* FluffyAudio Aurora (new release!) 
* Samplephonics 808
* Samplephonics 909
* Samplephonics Nevo Analogue Machines
* UVI Ircam Prepared Piano
* UVI Ircam Solo Instruments
* UVI Complete Toy Museum
* UVI Vintage Legends
* Strezov Sampling Storm Choir
* Strezov Sampling Tropar
* Strezov Sampling Cornucopia Strings
* Strezov Sampling Thunder
*

I have so many thanks to mention. For the loyal and talented composers who are part of VI day in and day out. To the developers who have lovingly offered these massive libraries in support of VI. Thanks again to all of you in all you do to help ensure VI stays strong and thrives to continue to be the best composer site anywhere! Seriously humbled here.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 21, 2013)

I was jumping regardless of the giveaways but now that I'm looking at what's there, wow, I'm getting a little giddy and hopeful . Even if I don't win anything, I truly appreciate this place. Especially this past year as I've gotten to know some in the community even better.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Eric. I've known some people for about a decade - some of which I've never met face to face including one with whom I've been working with for the last couple of years. Next year is VI's tenth anniversary - we really all should make a point then of meeting each other at a prime location like LA and make it a big bash.


----------



## Winslow (Nov 22, 2013)

This is such a great place, so I'm happy to donate.


----------



## andreasOL (Nov 22, 2013)

Donated 

This forum has changed (part of ) my life. o/~ 

I've learned a lot and met nice people...

Andreas


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks so much Andreas


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Update: Four New Sample Libraries for Giveaway*

Update: Four new entries to the Giveaways:

* Strezov Sampling Storm Choir
* Strezov Sampling Tropar
* Strezov Sampling Cornucopia Strings
* Strezov Sampling Thunder
* Strezov Sampling Aleatoric Modular Series Low Brass

Please check out the _complete list of Giveaways plus details here_

.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 22, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Nov 21 said:


> Thanks Eric. I've known some people for about a decade - some of which I've never met face to face including one with whom I've been working with for the last couple of years. Next year is VI's tenth anniversary - we really all should make a point then of meeting each other at a prime location like LA and make it a big bash.



That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Nov 22, 2013)

VI-C is one of my favorite places where I found great inspiring people and a great support to my activity as developer. A $50 donation is well deserved  Done!

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you guys!
________________

Mike Greene from Realitone chipped in his Real Banjo and Acoustic Lite libraries into winter giveaway. Thanks Mike!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 24, 2013)

I just kicked in a contribution to help keep this great forum going. I'm coming up on being a member here for a year soon , and I've already learned more here than on any forum on the web . I hope to be a member for life. Thank you to everyone who have helped me decide on a library , demonstrate methods , or provided the excellent library walk throughs. The information has been invaluable . It's been a pleasure getting to know some of you better.

*" We are the music makers and we are the dreamers of the dreams"* - Willy Wonka

Thank You VI


----------



## antoniopandrade (Nov 24, 2013)

VI really changed my life. I'm very thankful and so the 50 bucks donation is a no-brainer. Hopefully others will have similar experiences like mine! I will continue to visit and support VI as long as it's up (for a very very long time I hope)!

:D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 24, 2013)

thank you - humbled and appreciative.


----------



## mmendez (Nov 25, 2013)

Considering how awesome this community is, $50 bucks is a no brainer, as others have mentioned. Just donated and hoping for many more years of V.i.control o/~ 


Miguel


----------



## screws (Nov 25, 2013)

My honor to be here. $50 sent via PayPal.

Stephen Cruz
Coconut Creek, FL


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks so much


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 25, 2013)

Given throughout the past year I have read insights from Charlie Clouser, Craig Sharmat, Hans Zimmer and his team $50 is an absolute no-brainer - donated.

p.s. if you could somehow rig it so I win either LASS lite/First Chair or one of the Embertone products I would be most appreciative.


----------



## musicformedia (Nov 26, 2013)

Donated - well worth the money


----------



## HardyP (Nov 26, 2013)

Happy to be able to give something back to this great place!
Just as a side note: How does that section under User Control Panel -> Donations work? Cause my contribution from the summer raiser is not shown in there?


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Nov 26, 2013)

Not a member for long, but happy to donate for such a great forum!


----------



## TGV (Nov 29, 2013)

Donated too, but a bit less. I'm just an interested amateur, and while this is a great site, I'll leave winning all these nice prizes to the pros and those that aspire to become that.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All, just a casual bump to let you know that the winter fundraiser is still happening. So this is a call to all arms that we still need your support here. I've appreciated those who have donated to help keep our doors open. Thank you!


----------



## madbulk (Dec 2, 2013)

With pleasure.


----------



## blizzard (Dec 2, 2013)

I have received so much help on this forum over the years. whether in response to a topic I started or just browsing/searching. 

Happy to help!

Cheers!
Andrew


----------



## Timberland70 (Dec 3, 2013)

Done. This is an absolute no-brainer. This forum is informative, inspiring, helpful and sometime just big fun  Thanks a lot for providing this awesome place.

Best,
Helge


----------



## tmm (Dec 3, 2013)

Donated my $50! Long live VI-C! My online self has been living here since I found out about it in March. I'm so thankful for all I've learned (and will learn!).

Tom


----------



## njO (Dec 4, 2013)

Happy to have donated! Thanks to one and all for an excellent forum!  

Nils Johan


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you!

To all:

the winter fundraiser is still happening. We still need your support here. I've reallly appreciated those who have donated so far. It means a lot, you matter, and this forum matters so thank you!

Long live VI


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Dec 4, 2013)

This place has wasted hours of procrastination time and cost me hundreds, if not thousands of pounds in plugins and libraries.

- and long may it continue!

I've donated, and hopefully enough people will help out to keep this place going for a lot longer o=<


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Already happily donated but had a quick question about the drawing/giveaways - what happens if you win something you already have? Can we respectfully put it back into the pond and fish for something else?


----------



## aitch (Dec 4, 2013)

Best music/tech forum bar none.
As well as being an interesting read, has helped me with many important decisions.
More than happy to donate.

Best wishes to Frederick and the team,
Hywel


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 5, 2013)

Donated... may this forum be running forever


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 5, 2013)

My pleasure to donate, and also will be fun to see if I'm lucky to win something cool!



Maestro77 @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> what happens if you win something you already have? Can we respectfully put it back into the pond and fish for something else?



+1 on this question! :D Although it would be hard to know if the persons are lying or not. I mean, if I don't want a specific library, I could then just say "I already have it!" and fish for another one... But then again, if you're lying and you don't have it and you gave it up, you might lose the chance to get anything. Haha, surely you must have considered this, Fred?

Cheers.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 5, 2013)

To keep things in ease and flow, we've kept to the point that all winnings are final. Now, that doesn't prevent the winner from asking the developer for a different item from their product line. But I cannot guarantee the outcome. 

One possibility - an altruistic one at that - would be to donate the library to a sort of sample library scholarship for members of VI who are just starting out and needing some financial support. Or give it directly to a friend on VI as your gift to them. 

The whole point of this fundraiser giveaway is to keep VI going. In that sense, we're all winners. Prizes are great but they're incidental - and they're kinda cool, too.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 5, 2013)

That said, to those who haven't entered already, you ONLY have FOUR DAYS LEFT to enter the drawing for the huge Sample Library Giveaway. Don't miss out. This is the largest giveaway of sample libraries we've ever had. You could be a winner - and then again, we're all winners with VI. 

Thanks to ALL who have donated so far. Hugs and appreciations all around. 

Long Live VI!


----------



## wanmingyan (Dec 5, 2013)

Donated! My very first transaction at VI Control! LOL :D 

Keep Improving!

-WMY


----------



## Cowtothesky (Dec 5, 2013)

Donated.

I'm happy to do this with all of the knowledge gained here. Thanks for creating such an awesome place to learn from colleagues and friends. 

Dave


----------



## JohannesR (Dec 5, 2013)

Donated! It's a pleasure to contribute to this community!


----------



## Bobbylala (Dec 5, 2013)

Donated.

Been hanging around here for a long time without posting. Happy to donate to such a great resource. $50 is great value for all I've silently gained from this forum!


----------



## Polarity (Dec 6, 2013)

I tried, two evenings ago, to do my smaller donation but my credit card rejected the transaction request by Paypal.
I don't know what went wrong.
I thought it was to limits reached for this month having spent a lot on Cinesamples sales,
but after checking bank and Paypal accounts, yesterday the purchase of Hans Zimmer Percussion (with same credit card of course) worked without issues.

So don't know the problem.
I will retry today.

Has anyone experienced rejection issues with the donation process?


----------



## Richard N (Dec 6, 2013)

This is my first post on VI Control, and I just wanted to say thank you to the founders and community for building up this magnificent resource. At the risk of sounding especially cheesy and sentimental, your dedication and support gives those of us just starting out knowledge, understanding, inspiration and hope! Thank you very much!

R


----------



## Garlu (Dec 6, 2013)

Donation sent! Glad to be part of this excellent community!

Thank you everyone to make it possible! o=?


----------



## lahdeedah (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't decide whether VI-Control has saved me money or cost me from buying all the wonderful things. :lol: At any rate, I'm glad it's here and happy to contribute.


----------



## Iostream (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy to contribute to keep things going. I read a lot more than I post, and what I read has been valuable indeed. Thank you!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 7, 2013)

Garlu @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Donation sent! Glad to be part of this excellent community!
> 
> Thank you everyone to make it possible! o=?



dto.


----------



## edteneyck (Dec 7, 2013)

Donated. Thanks for the great resource! I've found lots of useful information here. :D


----------



## mejon (Dec 7, 2013)

done!


----------



## G-Sun (Dec 8, 2013)

Donated.
Hoping for a nice Christmas present


----------



## Polarity (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, donation process worked this time...


----------



## Jeffery67 (Dec 8, 2013)

Just gave my 50 bux. Don't visit often, but I do enjoy the times I've been here, and it's always been worthwhile. Thanks!


----------



## jcs88 (Dec 9, 2013)

Love the site and advice I get here; though I agree with others it has probably increased my spending! Donated.

MANY thanks to the devs who so generously donate to these drives; it sure does sweeten the deal!


----------



## munician (Dec 9, 2013)

I have not been here for a while and almost missed this but....done.

Great place, great information, great bickering...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks so much. 

Giveaways start tomorrow!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Dec 9, 2013)

Always happy to contribute and help keep this place running!


----------



## N-Simon (Dec 9, 2013)

VI Control is probably one of the best virtual music composer community.
So happy to contribute for his development.
Long life to VI Control o=?


----------



## Cailean Watt (Dec 9, 2013)

Donation sent! 

Thanks so much for this resource

CMW


----------



## blougui (Dec 10, 2013)

Donation sent. Hope I'm not too late for the drawing/giveaway thing, but anyway, it's done, hoping that I'll find useful help on this forum, as I'm just a newbie - pretty sure I will


----------



## Gemylon (Dec 10, 2013)

I believe my donation probably arrived too late for the giveaway,
but I guess it is still useful to the VI Forum.

A little thank you for all the great support in here 


Best,
Geir


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 20, 2013)

Congratulations for the winners today:

51. * Dream Audio Tools Platinum Bundle --------> Shadowglow Music

52. * SoundIron Emotional Piano --------> Turner Robert

53. * Strezov Sampling Tropar --------> Richard Wilkinson

54. * SoundIron Apocalypse Ensemble --------> Claire Fitch

55. * Sample Logic Morphestra Generations --------> Joseph De Nardis

56. * SampleTekk Winner's Choice Piano --------> Ian Livingstone

57. * Soniccouture Geosonics --------> Gunther Bombe


Incidentally, gracious Hans Zimmer - generous to a fault - offered to pass on his win of Sonokinetic Toll because he mentioned that if anyone had more than his share of sample libraries, it was him. So lets make this fun. In two sentences, please let me know here why you should be considered for this free NFR. I'll put each entree into the random algorithm we used to pick the winners to pick who gets it, okay? 

Winner will be announced tomorrow so this also is a great way to know who is actually reading the forum ha. ~o) (o)

Thanks to all the developers who have stepped up by donating NFRs. Thank you!!


----------



## Luke W (Dec 20, 2013)

Post our 2 sentences - or pm them to you?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 20, 2013)

Post them here, please, thanks.


----------



## njO (Dec 20, 2013)

So that whenever I use the Sonokinetic Toll bells, I will be reminded of these words from renaissance poet John Donne:

“Perchance he for whom this bell tolls may be so ill, as that he knows not it tolls for him; and perchance I may think myself so much better than I am, as that they who are about me, and see my state, may have caused it to toll for me, and I know not that.”

Merry Xmas! :D 

Nils Johan


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 20, 2013)

Baby #1 here, Baby #2 arriving any day.
Toll would be a nice gift for daddy, wouldn't you say?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 20, 2013)

There are no proper bells in my studio. I need one to wake me up now and then.


----------



## ptbbos (Dec 20, 2013)

Christmas shopping has taken its toll on my wallet. This library would definitely add some jingle


----------



## Luke W (Dec 20, 2013)

When I was a kid my family visited this old cathedral and a church bell killed my grandmother - not "killed" like "dead" but really, really hurt her feelings. So winning this prize would really help my whole family in the healing process.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a lot of family outside of the country right now. With the music from this sample library, I'll be able to contact them "toll-free"!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 20, 2013)

You guys are hilarious. 

You know, I'm hoping this requirement to post here to be chosen for this prize doesn't take too much of a "toll" on you. 

/\~O


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 20, 2013)

For whom the bell tolls? 
Lets hope it is me
Please add me to the list
So I may win thee

I've been ever so good
so let this not be a bust
donate to this great community
in VI-control I trust!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 20, 2013)

Huh, I have won a library, and also such an interesting library. Furthermore, I am delighted! 

Thank you very much VI-Control and especially many thanks to you, Frederick! o-[][]-o


----------



## Polarity (Dec 20, 2013)

Honestly I think I didn't know Sonokinetic Toll library till this evening...
so I gave a quick listening to the trailer demo.
Uh, interesting thing...

Usually I never win anything... but in case:
I could use it for revamping a couple of my very old horror style tracks 
or for create a track for my friends of Reiki and Shiatsu circles..

and well... of course a track dedicated to Master Hans in honor of his altruistic decision:
perhaps a "The Room with the Ancient Bells" ? 
(Zimmer means room in german language  ...right? )


----------



## bbunker (Dec 20, 2013)

I think I should win it, because I have a bunch of conspiracy theories that the random generation of names isn't actually random, but a pre-planned fix. So, the only way to disprove my theory is to have ME win it.

Yeah, that makes sense, right? Yeah...I should win.

Anyway, I should get it because...I like bells?

I managed to avoid a toll pun. And that's reason enough to reward me.


----------



## blizzard (Dec 20, 2013)

Toll would be a wonderful way to ring in the new year! In Vi-Control I *bell*ieve!


----------



## blougui (Dec 20, 2013)

I for one need be rung because I Forget too often to part from my keys. Thanx to Hans to let that be, though I don't know for sure who's going to win.

Erik


----------



## tmm (Dec 20, 2013)

How can I write music for epic battle scenes without a proper bell tone? Or do Metallica covers.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm just going to tell everyone that I am using Hans Zimmer's sample library that he gave me.  - All the musicians I know will be jealous. lol


----------



## soniceldorado (Dec 21, 2013)

bells bells bells! Did I mention I could need some bells? :mrgreen: /\~O


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay - between the 13 entries here, Peter Bos (ptbbos) is the winner of Sonokinetic Toll - although I think honorable mention goes to all of you for "chiming in". After placing all 13 in the random line software, ptbbos was picked randomly after shuffling the names over 70 times. 

Congratulations!


----------



## ptbbos (Dec 21, 2013)

Amazing. Thanks Frederick, Son, Emmett and Hans.

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------

